# Cleaning Scope Lens



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Get a lens pen! and some lens cleaner spray with anti glare.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Dish soap is an excellent way to clean any glass. Lecia recommends clean their bino this way the whole bino. I would use a good wet lens cleaning cloth I have scratched many a lens using a lens pen. The object is to float the dirt in the solution then wipe away.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for you're advice, I have just purchased a new Sure Loc and certinly don't want to scatch the lens. One of my freinds i shoot with uses tolite paper, thinks this is the best way to keep the lens clean at the range, others say that tolite paper is made with wood and will scratch the lens. I've heard several claim that lens pens will defiantly scratch the lens, don't use them. This is one piece of glass i don't want to scratch.

Would welcome any other suggestions as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

so your out on the 3D course and your lens gets dirty and dusty, maybe even rain! you gonna stop and run back to your house and wash the lens in dish soap and hot water?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Lens Cleaning*

Evidently viperarcher is not very smart, or maybe he cant read.

This is a two part question.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

For in the field, I keep a few eyeglass cleaner wet-nap type cloths in my quiver pouch. At home I use a spray lens cleaner and a micro fiber cloth.


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't want to hijack your thread but what is the best way to clean a clarifier? It is very hard to get into it.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> Get a lens pen! and some lens cleaner spray with anti glare.


+1 thats the ticket


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

ex-okie said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread but what is the best way to clean a clarifier? It is very hard to get into it.


hot water and dish soap rinse well! let dry! If you use a specialty archery super hooded peep it does a good job of protecting the clarifier from dirt and dust.


----------

